# Katie Price in car crash in Argentina-kills 2 wild horses



## foraday (25 April 2011)

http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/Sh..._Argentina_But_Vehicle_Kills_Two_Wild_Horses_


----------



## soulfull (25 April 2011)

NiknKia said:



			Shame she didnt cop it instead of the horses.......  i wouldnt normally wish harm on anyone but she gets my goat......

Click to expand...

What a nasty thing to say.  No I don't like the woman either but to wish someone dead is evil ! !  she wasn't even driving the vehicle


----------



## Kokopelli (25 April 2011)

This riles me:
_Katie Price has escaped serious injuries _

That's like running someone's dog over and saying "It's okay my car is fine."

I'm glad they are okay but the poor horses, must have been terrifying for everyone. Lets hope it was a quick death for them.


----------



## Amaranta (25 April 2011)

Now I really dislike Katie Price but would not wish her any harm, and at least she did say she was lucky but was more upset about the horses than anything else.


----------



## Alec Swan (25 April 2011)

The latest news.

500 troops have entered Jordan.  By all accounts she's a little sore,  but holding up surprisingly well. 

Alec.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (25 April 2011)

soulfull said:



			What a nasty thing to say.  No I don't like the woman either but to wish someone dead is evil ! !  she wasn't even driving the vehicle
		
Click to expand...

Its only my opinion no need to get worked up, as I saud I dont normally wish harm on people but that woman deserves anything that comes to her the way she treats people and acts, shes no role model to the children she has or to the young horse enthusiasts she tries to foist her cheap looking goods on.

Not my cup of tea but then again its only me that has to live wihtmy prejudices


----------



## Llewellyn (25 April 2011)

Poor woman. And poor horses.
Whatever you think about her she is a)human and b) a horse lover which makes such an incident even harder on her. Especially on a back road in Argentina where vets are less likely to be readily available to be called out quickly. I bet like any of us she was in tears trying to work out what on earth she could reasonably do to help them (realistically little with wild horses in that senario). Why on earth do you think what she chooses to do with her life effects her human compassion and potential for emotional suffering? Don't judge a woman until you have walked a mile in her gucci heels!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (25 April 2011)

angel01 said:



			pity it was,nt her, sorry but car,nt stand the silly cow


ITS ALL ABOUT ME!

Well what about everyone else Katie.
		
Click to expand...

what ignorant and  unpleasant post popping up already,who the hell knows what happened half way cross the world and such spelling and language--


----------



## angel01 (25 April 2011)

rosiefronfelen said:



			what ignorant and  unpleasant post popping up already,who the hell knows what happened half way cross the world and such spelling and language--
		
Click to expand...

Two horses got killed thats what happend


----------



## OneInAMillion (25 April 2011)

Some of the comments make it sound like you think she wanted it to happen. There are only replies like this because it is KP


----------



## amage (25 April 2011)

God there some disgusting attitudes on this thread. Whats goes around, comes around...it would serve you all well to remember that


----------



## rosie fronfelen (25 April 2011)

angel01 said:



			Two horses got killed thats what happend 

Click to expand...

dont get arsy with me,good girl,you know exactly what i meant unless you are twp-


----------



## rosie fronfelen (25 April 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			The latest news.

500 troops have entered Jordan.  By all accounts she's a little sore,  but holding up surprisingly well. 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

not funny Alec.


----------



## JustKickOn (25 April 2011)

OneInAMillion said:



			Some of the comments make it sound like you think she wanted it to happen. There are only replies like this because it is KP
		
Click to expand...

Sharing these sentiments.
Indeed, it's sad that two horses have been killed, but accidents happen. It wasn't KP driving, she has horses herself, she's bound to be upset. Yes, she may grate on some people, but she has three children and family who love her. To wish death upon her, that's sick and such a disgusting attitude to have, and would be towards anyone in fact.
Also, reporters are reporting about a celebrity. If H&H were to make a report on this, it would undoubtedly be different, as the target audience is not as niche for sky etc.


----------



## JustKickOn (25 April 2011)

Also...



			"I feel so lucky, but more than anything, I'm just distraught about the horses. It was so upsetting."
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, she's so self obsessed in this situation... 
IMO, she seems genuinely upset, although perceptions of emotion differ.


----------



## soulfull (25 April 2011)

angel01 said:



			Two horses got killed thats what happend 

Click to expand...

yes but if it happened to anyone else we would be say 'oh god how horrible for her, she must be so upset, so glad no one else was hurt'


----------



## JustKickOn (25 April 2011)

soulfull said:



			yes but if it happened to anyone else we would be say 'oh god how horrible for her, she must be so upset, so glad no one else was hurt'
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't agree with you more.
For example, if it were Mary King/ Zara Phillips/ Angelina Jolie [insert celebrity who you like here], then the responses and sympathies would be in abundance.


----------



## millimoo (25 April 2011)

I am not a KP fan, but shame on all of you who've wished ill of her in this accident.
There are pictures of the car in the article below, and quite honestly I would not wish that on anyone - it must have been horrific and they are lucky to have walked away from this. 

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...ie-Price-survives-car-smash-in-Argentina.html

Remember, she is still a mother, sister, daughter etc to family who love her very much.
Have some perspective, and imagine if that had happened to your friends or family.


----------



## tallyho! (25 April 2011)

Poor lil horses...


----------



## soulfull (25 April 2011)

millimoo said:



			I am not a KP fan, but shame on all of you who've wished ill of her in this accident.
There are pictures of the car in the article below, and quite honestly I would not wish that on anyone - it must have been horrific and they are lucky to have walked away from this. 

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...ie-Price-survives-car-smash-in-Argentina.html

Remember, she is still a mother, sister, daughter etc to family who love her very much.
Have some perspective, and imagine if that had happened to your friends or family.
		
Click to expand...

Good grief  I hadn't seen this.  They were very lucky!!   I think anyone would be badly shaken after that


----------



## Simsar (25 April 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			The latest news.

500 troops have entered Jordan.  By all accounts she's a little sore,  but holding up surprisingly well. 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Mr swan that's my friend Katherine you are talking about stop it.


----------



## Gingerwitch (25 April 2011)

Her "air bags" probably would have saved her from any serious damage.

Poor horses though.


----------



## JoG (25 April 2011)

soulfull said:



			Good grief  I hadn't seen this.  They were very lucky!!   I think anyone would be badly shaken after that
		
Click to expand...

Ditto that! It doesn't matter who she is - she is a horse owner/rider/lover and that had to have been HORRIFIC   They are both very very lucky


----------



## JustKickOn (25 April 2011)

Gingerwitch said:



			Her "air bags" probably would have saved her from any serious damage.
		
Click to expand...

Or not. If her implants had burst she'd have probably got severe poisoning from what is inside of them.


----------



## Kokopelli (25 April 2011)

millimoo said:



			I am not a KP fan, but shame on all of you who've wished ill of her in this accident.
There are pictures of the car in the article below, and quite honestly I would not wish that on anyone - it must have been horrific and they are lucky to have walked away from this. 

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...ie-Price-survives-car-smash-in-Argentina.html

Remember, she is still a mother, sister, daughter etc to family who love her very much.
Have some perspective, and imagine if that had happened to your friends or family.
		
Click to expand...

Very upsetting pictures. I hate the fact there is a picture of a dead horse though, I think that isn't right.


----------



## RuthnMeg (25 April 2011)

Very sad to see this/hear about this. I am not an avid KP fan either, but like others have said, she is human, a mother and a fan of horses and I for one would not wish such an accident on any person. Poor lady, seeing that car look like that... well, that just says it all really, very lucky to 'walk' away. Sure, sad for the horses, but lets all hope they didn't suffer long.


----------



## millreef (25 April 2011)

Say what you like but the girl can certainly ride a horse and that earns her some respect in my book.


----------



## TicTac (25 April 2011)

millreef said:



			Say what you like but the girl can certainly ride a horse and that earns her some respect in my book.
		
Click to expand...


Well you're definition of ride and mine are totally different, but that apart, I think the woman has serious issues but she is a horse lover and more than likely genuinely upset by the death of the horses.


----------



## ThePinkPony (25 April 2011)

Blimey, I'd rather spend a month with KP than 5 minutes with some of the idiot posters on this thread, how would you feel if that were your mother people were wishing dead, grow up and learn some compassion.

I love just how much people hate katie price without ever meeting her, everyone has an opinion that they cannot possibly back up and believe everything they read in the papers.

What a terrible thing to happen, unfortunately though road accidents involving animals happen daily, i wonder if it had been a deer or rabbit their car had hit wether you would be so quick to wish her demise. eugh, disgusting people!

I hope she is okay, it must have been terrible for her as she has horses of her own and is evidently a horse lover.


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (25 April 2011)

ThePinkPony said:



			Blimey, I'd rather spend a month with KP than 5 minutes with some of the idiot posters on this thread, how would you feel if that were your mother people were wishing dead, grow up and learn some compassion.

I love just how much people hate katie price without ever meeting her, everyone has an opinion that they cannot possibly back up and believe everything they read in the papers.

What a terrible thing to happen, unfortunately though road accidents involving animals happen daily, i wonder if it had been a deer or rabbit their car had hit wether you would be so quick to wish her demise. eugh, disgusting people!

I hope she is okay, it must have been terrible for her as she has horses of her own and is evidently a horse lover.
		
Click to expand...

^^^ Agreed.

There is a bizarre obsession with KP on this forum. With people judging her on what is said or shown in the press. We all know how honest and accurate they are don't we?

"Everything that irritates us about others, can lead us to an understanding of oursleves" In other words, judging someone else, doesn't define them, it defines you. Read into that what you will.


----------



## Luci07 (25 April 2011)

Sarah sum1 said:



			^^^ Agreed.

There is a bizarre obsession with KP on this forum. With people judging her on what is said or shown in the press. We all know how honest and accurate they are don't we?

"Everything that irritates us about others, can lead us to an understanding of oursleves" In other words, judging someone else, doesn't define them, it defines you. Read into that what you will.
		
Click to expand...

I cannot top what you have said. This sums up my feelings perfectly. I am ambivalent about KP and certainly wish her no harm. I am envious of the chances she has (and acknowledge she has created them herself) but wish her harm? no. 

Awful accident and glad she walked away.


----------



## CalllyH (25 April 2011)

Wtf is this real?


----------



## chessy (25 April 2011)

My god, that car is totalled! KP is lucky to be alive!

That dead horse pic is really upsetting, talk about shock value.


----------



## black_horse (25 April 2011)

I think this thread is doublely sad, one for the sad loss of the two horses lives and two for the attitudes of some of the posters on this thread. Whether or not you like KP as a person, she does not deserve to have people wishing her dead.

After looking at the pictures i cannot believe that kp/bf walked away from the accident tbh, they were very lucky. Being a horse lover or not, hitting and killing an animal must be traumatic and i wish her a speedy recovery.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (25 April 2011)

I honestly love this forum its amazing how people can react to personal opinions that dont mean jack squat 

For those who say you cant judge without knowing people then your willing to judge people on how they post/comment on here??? You dont know them?? Its one thing with forums everyones got an opinion and the only one that matters is yours 

People wish for harm on others everyday, if someone had to post a picture of a mutilated animal or person at the hands of others harm would be wished on them, EG strung up, someone should do *&^%$ to them etc so the next time there is a post about such then i will be watching the reactions with interest   What I typed was said with venom, I dont like the woman end of, I think she treats people abominably, she revels in being a labelled various different terms of nasty and makes her money off of it. So sorry if my post offended anyone but its my opinion at the end of the day as I said before


----------



## ladyt25 (25 April 2011)

God, how awful - very lucky they were in that type of car or I think the story would have been somewhat different!

Although it would seem that since this thread started some of the offending posts have been removed, I too cannot understand why people would wish anyone any harm. I assume noone knows or has even met katie so why they feel the need to wish her harm or make jokes is beyond me.

Imagine that was you - nothing you can do, it's dark and large animals run in front of you. Can you imagine how YOU'D feel if you'd hit two horses? That is something that isn't going to leave your memory quickly. I don't get why people are so against Katie to be honest. I don't know her, I have never met her and yes I think she's done some silly things and I question her decisions sometimes but hey, she doesn't affect my life, she's never hurt anyone, she's just in the papers and magazines and is on TV. If you don't like her, don't read the articles and don't watch the shows. it's not hard really! Wishing someone ill though? That is pretty despicable.


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (25 April 2011)

NiknKia said:



			I honestly love this forum its amazing how people can react to personal opinions that dont mean jack squat 

For those who say you cant judge without knowing people then your willing to judge people on how they post/comment on here??? You dont know them?? Its one thing with forums everyones got an opinion and the only one that matters is yours 

People wish for harm on others everyday, if someone had to post a picture of a mutilated animal or person at the hands of others harm would be wished on them, EG strung up, someone should do *&^%$ to them etc so the next time there is a post about such then i will be watching the reactions with interest   What I typed was said with venom, I dont like the woman end of, I think she treats people abominably, she revels in being a labelled various different terms of nasty and makes her money off of it. So sorry if my post offended anyone but its my opinion at the end of the day as I said before 

Click to expand...


I don't think all people wish harm on others every day! I certainly don't! But then some people do as you say. Shame though.


----------



## asyouwish (25 April 2011)

Wow I dont like the horse pics, why were those taken and popped in, sometimes the media can just be all about the effect cant they yuck 

I think that some people just have an opinion on things and thats fine they are entitled to it but other members calling them names isnt exactly making anything right is it, Thats your opinion of that person isnt it.

Poor Horses, from looking at the wild horses in argentina this isnt an isolated event is it? Wasnt there an accident at a race out there last year, I am sure I saw that in the news.


----------



## Serenity087 (25 April 2011)

Funny how everyone is wishing death on KP, but no one has moaned about the farmer who owned the stallions not fencing them in properly... 

End of the day, it's an accident, it happens a million times a year in the New Forest and no one cares.  I've nearly hit some cows the same way (jumped fences to run out in front of me).  It's so simple to do.

Why doesn't everyone just chillax and wish KP and her new boy well?


----------



## mymare (25 April 2011)

OMG how terrifying!!  They're both very lucky to be alive.  Those poor horses - hope it was quick!


----------



## MrsElle (25 April 2011)

The photo's of KP's car were a bit of a shocker, I did think the report minus the photo's on another news site was exagerated but seeing the state of the car I am surprised they weren't seriously injured.

Poor horses too, hope their end was quick and as painless as possible.

Just to add, I actually admire KP.  She is a very canny business woman.  She knows she has a shelf life and is ensuring she milks her 'popularity' for all its worth while she can.  She isn't perfect, she has and does make mistakes but no one is perfect.  Let him without sin and all that.


----------



## snaptie (26 April 2011)

Funny, when hearing this sad news I did think of the reactions of some members of the H&H forum and just knew there would be a bucket of vitriol spewed against Katie Price. And was proved right. 

I'm not a fan of hers either but I sympathise regarding the accident and the two horses killed. 

I really hope those spouting this predicable rubbish at least have some maturing to do. In one form or another. God knows this forum needs it.


----------



## sakura (26 April 2011)

Sarah sum1 said:



			^^^ Agreed.

There is a bizarre obsession with KP on this forum. With people judging her on what is said or shown in the press. We all know how honest and accurate they are don't we?

"Everything that irritates us about others, can lead us to an understanding of oursleves" In other words, judging someone else, doesn't define them, it defines you. Read into that what you will.
		
Click to expand...

nicely put, my sentiments exactly

I really feel for KP, what a horrible thing to go through. She's very lucky to have walked away from that 

Awfully sad for the two horses, I hope they didn't suffer for too long


----------



## mcnaughty (26 April 2011)

Her whole life is a bloody car crash - no news - poor horses


----------



## turkana (26 April 2011)

That accident is the stuff of nightmares; hopefully the horses were killed outright & didn't suffer for long, it doesn't bare thinking about if they weren't.
Can you imagine being in the middle of nowhere, in the dark, with 2 horses with broken legs, waiting for somebody to come along & shoot them.
I've no feelings about KP either way but this must have been a horrible incident for her.


----------



## lassiesuca (28 April 2011)

I think I can see why some people are angry, because KP does put on a very good show. With these celebs, it's hard to depict real from fake, considering her life is surrounded by ITV film crews and Heat/Hello or whoever magazines. Everyshop I walk in to, her face is there. There are pics of her and her toy boy snogging and her legs wrapped round him in chaps and a cowboy hat, hours after the accident, looking fine. Perhaps we all deal with grief differently, and I'm sure she was pretty shocked by it. 

I don't know how much of a horse lover she is. She appears to prefer being on holiday, jetting off in the sun and leaving her kids behind with Pete. 

But, as a celebrity, you don't really do yourself any favours, the moment you run to the press with your 'New Exclusive Interview- the truth behind mine and [insert name here]'s  sex/marriage/new relationship/tragic break up. 



It's sad, hopefully those horses are in a better place. KP got whiplash and a few bruises. I'm sure she'll recover with a bit of make up, botox/plastic surgery or whatever the latest cosmetic trend is. lol.


----------



## EAST KENT (2 May 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			The latest news.

500 troops have entered Jordan.  By all accounts she's a little sore,  but holding up surprisingly well. 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

 no she is bringing her "toyboy" back to lucky old UK , hopefully for some riding lessons.And I believe whoever was driving should take more water with it. Poor wee horses.
   I spluttered with mirth at toyboy`s mother describing Our Katie as "so  very natural!" Organic as well maybe??


----------



## AndySpooner (2 May 2011)

A sad event, and some sad reactions on here too. People never fail to disappoint, thank God for horses.


----------



## missponymad (2 May 2011)

RiderLizzie said:



			Sharing these sentiments.
Indeed, it's sad that two horses have been killed, but accidents happen. It wasn't KP driving, she has horses herself, she's bound to be upset. Yes, she may grate on some people, but she has three children and family who love her. To wish death upon her, that's sick and such a disgusting attitude to have, and would be towards anyone in fact.
Also, reporters are reporting about a celebrity. If H&H were to make a report on this, it would undoubtedly be different, as the target audience is not as niche for sky etc.
		
Click to expand...

ok i dont like KP but its out oforder to wish death on her. and yes it does makepeople angry that two horses died but as other people have said it was an accident and im sure it was horrible for her especially having horses she would never have done it on porpose. treat others how you wouldlike to be treated your self now i dont think she would wish death on any of you guys


----------



## cindydog (4 May 2011)

If this had happened to any of our family members and friends, we'd be gutted, for the horses, for them, for the horses owners.
I would be thanking god that they survived this horrible accident. They did not want this to happen, no-one would.


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (4 May 2011)

Andy thank god for horses indeed!!

I hope those horses died quickly, but unfortunately I very much doubt it


----------



## JadeWisc (4 May 2011)

WOW!   a few evil and sadistic opinions on here.   And to think I was upset about some of my countrymen being overjoyed about Osama being killed.  This is far worse than that IMO 
This poor woman may not be your cup of tea but to wish she had been killed?  

The evil and sick things some 'human beings'  can say, do, or feel never ceases to amaze me


----------



## ThePinkPony (4 May 2011)

NiknKia said:



			I honestly love this forum its amazing how people can react to personal opinions that dont mean jack squat 

For those who say you cant judge without knowing people then your willing to judge people on how they post/comment on here??? You dont know them?? Its one thing with forums everyones got an opinion and the only one that matters is yours 

People wish for harm on others everyday, if someone had to post a picture of a mutilated animal or person at the hands of others harm would be wished on them, EG strung up, someone should do *&^%$ to them etc so the next time there is a post about such then i will be watching the reactions with interest   What I typed was said with venom, I dont like the woman end of, I think she treats people abominably, she revels in being a labelled various different terms of nasty and makes her money off of it. So sorry if my post offended anyone but its my opinion at the end of the day as I said before 

Click to expand...

As you said, the judgements on the internet are formed after reading opinions directly from others and yours was completely innappropriate and disturbing. i dont wish harm on people every day, and someone accidentally hitting two animals that were not confined properly is totally different to someone intentionally causing harm to an animal. 

Nikandkia ive just finished reading a thread of yours where people have been supporting you over your horses injury no end, nobody turned around to you and said 'well to be honest, you should have been looking where you were steering your horse and been a bit more careful'! 

what you are saying is surely slanderous, and completely naive as I assume you havent ever met KP, so id wind my neck in.


----------



## Megibo (8 May 2011)

To quote from the Sun article: 
He said yesterday: "It happened when they were driving back to the hotel last night. They had their seatbelts on - that's what saved their lives. In a smaller car they would have died no doubt.
"I guess they must have been going fast. It's a good off-road car and this is a bumpy road when you go slow. It happens all the time here. Visibility is bad at night and there are animals around. The horses were from a local farm."

The car seemed a total mess, I really hope the horses died quickly 
Not many people may like Katie (without ever having met her!) but either way she does appear to love horses and I can imagine how awful she must have felt. Especially as the horses were (according to article) owned by local people. I'd never forgive myself if I caused the death of someone elses horses in such a brutal way! Accident or not. A small mercy that she wasn't the one driving, it would probably have been more traumatising for her if she had been.


----------



## missponymad (8 May 2011)

i dont believe some of you guys i don't like KP at all but no-one really knows her properly so you guys shouldn't wish death on her especially if you don't know her properly i know nobody has to be as shallow as that, especially if you guys are all horse lovers and she is as well  :|


----------

